# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Nicorette

## Gosia

Chciałbym poznać opinię użytkowników na temat skuteczności Nicorette. Czy ktoś z Was próbował stosować któryś z produktów i udało mu się skutecznie rzucić palenie? Zastanawiam się właśnie nad wyborem takiego produktu, chociaż nie chce mi się wierzyć w ich skuteczność.

----------


## Mateusz

Nie polecam. Straciłem dużo pieniędzy na gumy do zucia, żeby cokolwiek pomogły na mój głód nikotynowy. 
W zasadzie to po nich jeszcze bardziej chciało mi się palić. 

Skończyłem z nałogiem po prostu pewnego dnia, wstałem rano i postanowiłem zupełnie odstawić papierosy.

----------


## Gosia

A no właśnie nie ma to jak silna wola. 
W zasadzie to brak mi wiary we wszelkie tego typu preparaty, ale brak mi również silnej woli, a więc chciałabym coś wypróbować, może się uda.

----------


## Kamil

Znajomy stosował plastry Nicorette.  Udało mu się rzucić palenie. Stracił dużo pieniędzy decydując się na taki sposób wyjścia z nałogu (przecież to blisko 10 zł za plaster chyba 16-godzinny - to jak paczka papierosów), ale jest zadowolony z rezultatów.

----------


## aros5

Stosowałem przez dłuższy czas Nicorette. Niestety jak dla mnie jest bardzo niesmaczny. 
Sądzę, że najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest silna wola i przekonanie do lepszego zdrowia po rzuceniu palenia.
Proponuje również zastąpienie palenia miętusami i paluszkami. U mnie takie rozwiązanie okazało się skuteczne.
Nie palę od 6 miesięcy i 14 dni.

----------


## focus9

Nie polecam! Niestety nie jest wart swojej ceny, w ogóle nie skutkuje. 
Mój mąż stracił na prawdę dużo pieniędzy inwestując w ten specyfik i co? i pali dalej.
Więcej reklamy niż skuteczności niestety.

----------


## Niko

Nikt nie mówił że będzie łatwo. Kiedy silna wola zawodzi trzeba spróbowaćzia po prostu czegoś innego. Kupiłem w aptece na próbę gumę Nicorette 14mg. Mi to pomaga a paliłem 15 lat i to wcale nie mało. Mam po nich odrzut i nawet nie chce mi się patrzeć na fajki. Jak bym wiedział wcześniej że ta paskudna (bo taka jest niestety w smaku po minucie żucia) guma będzie działać nie kupował bym żadnego elektronicznego papierosa po którym masz dalej nawyk wdychania dymu i puszczania dymka oraz nie szedł bym na jakieś magiczne blaszki z prądem. Kupcie sobie na próbę listek gum (15 sztuk ok.15zł) i sami to przetestujcie nie musicie od razu kupować całej paczki gum (ok.80zł) Ja wolę dzisiaj kupować gumy niż fajki i tyle!!! Na razie nie palę, zobaczymy. Powodzenia!!!

Proszę tylko innych forumowiczów aby nie pisali że coś jest stratą pieniędzy. Każdy z nas ma inny organizm a więc to co na ciebie nie zadziałało nie znaczy że na kogoś innego też nie zadziała!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój chłopak rzucił palenie, zanim odważył się zaprosić mnie na pierwszą randkę, a palił 10 lat. Nie stosował nic prócz silnej woli  :Smile:  Za to mój tata palił prawie 30, rzuca z Nicorette i faktycznie na razie go nawet nie ciągnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój chłopak rzucił palenie, zanim odważył się zaprosić mnie na pierwszą randkę, a palił 10 lat. Nie stosował nic prócz silnej woli  :Smile:  Za to mój tata palił prawie 30, rzuca z Nicorette i faktycznie na razie go nawet nie ciągnie.

----------


## maro1975

Stosowałem 10 lat temu plastry antynikotynowe ale nie firmy nicorett i pomogły . Nie miałem potrzeby zapalenia papierosa .Ze wszystkich tego typu środków ten jest najlepszy. Po miesiącu było już lepiej natomiast sądzę że potrzebna jest jeszcze dodatkowa motywacja a taką może być cena papierosów no i zdrowie. Płuca muszą wyglądać okropnie jak pali się papierosy.

----------


## opinia

Mój ojciec nałogowy palacz próbował je używać jak rzucał niestety tak jak paru osobom na forum za bardzo w tym nie pomogły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gumy nie załatwiają sprawy nawyku sięgania po fajkę. Dostarczają tylko nikotynę do organizmu, żeby ten nie wariował. I tyle. Jeśli ktoś myśli, że kupi gumy, plastry czy coś i mu się odechce palić jak ręką odjął to się grubo myli. Niestety, nie da się pójść na łatwiznę. Albo jest wola rzucenia, albo nie. Ja paliłem po 30 i wiecej fajek dziennie, ale pewnego dnia postanowiłem nigdy więcej się nie truć i po prostu w połowie dnia przestałem palić. Gumy pomagały mi tylko w tym, żeby mnie nie telepało, ale odruchu sięgania po papierosa nie zwalczyły, bo nie po to są. Z tym trzeba powalczyć samemu.

Polecam przy okazji jakieś zioła na oczyszczenie organizmu (można znaleźć w necie, ja parzyłem liście i owoce bzu czarnego, liście jeżyny i rumianek), to tego sauna kilka razy i dużo sportu, by się wypocić. Różnica w funkcjonowaniu organizmu jest widoczna bardzo szybko. A potem się tylko trzymać postanowień i tyle.

Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na mój nałóg <b>zastosowałem nagrania hipnozy na palenie HIPNOSENCJA</b> i pomogło. 
nie palę już 28 dni - rzuciłem z dnia na dzień  :Smile:

----------


## Sepsa

Również nie polecam, moja mama próbowała rzucić palenie z Nicorette i nic z tego nie wyszło. Duże znaczenie ma silna wola, pewnie działa tutaj bardziej psychika i efekt placebo niż faktyczny skład gum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim przypadku z jednego nałogu popadłem w drugi. Rzuciłem papierosy a uzależniłem się od gum które kosztują 15 zł za listek czyli tyle co paczka fajek.  Pocieszam się tylko tym, że zaoszczędzę zdrowia.

----------


## JanKov

Wg mnie to wplywa ale na psychike

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałem pastylek i bardzo pogorszyło się moje samopoczucie. Bóle głowy, nudności, podrażnione gardło i bezsenność. Szkoda kasy na ten wątpliwej jakości, a bardzo drogi lek, który tak naprawdę pomaga tylko koncernowi farmaceutycznemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W moim przypadku z jednego nałogu popadłem w drugi. Rzuciłem papierosy a uzależniłem się od gum które kosztują 15 zł za listek czyli tyle co paczka fajek.  Pocieszam się tylko tym, że zaoszczędzę zdrowia.


za 57 zł na ceneo kupisz całą paczkę czyli 7 x15 gum  :Smile:  żuje już z 6 lat :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem gumy nicorette są skuteczne,odrzucają od palenia ale równocześnie uzależnialą od siebie.Po rzuceniu
Palenia teraz myślę na ile starczy mi gum,czy mam je przy sobie i mam podobne odruchy jak z papierosami.Oczywiście szkodliwość jednych i drugich jest nieporównywalna.Wole rzuć gumy niż truć się fajkami.
Warto spróbować bo na pewno gumy w pierwszej chwili po ostatnim dymku pomagają  a potem już łatwiej jest rzucić i jedno i drugie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zułam 8 lat -dwa tygodnie temu odstawilam gumę po edebraniu wyników z których sie dowiedziałam o zrujnowanej wątrobie

----------


## Robson25

lepiej napić się piwka lub winka raz w tygodniu , gumy lub spray + silna wola to jest klucz do zwycięstwa , bo desmoxan to szajs

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnego dnia postanowiłam rzucić, kupiłam więc plastry i gumy .Plastry wydały mi się lepszym i zdrowszym rozwiązaniem ,a więc przykleiła jeden o najniższej zawartości nikotyny. Po ok. 2 godzinach zaczęło mi być słabo,dostałam zawrotów głowy ,mdłości a na końcu wymiotów .Nie czytałam ulotki ,ale wiedziałam ,że to sutek plastra 
Po odklejeniu plastra szybko minęły skutki boczne i nie miałam chęci na fajkę cały dzień .Następnego dnia spróbowałam gum. Mój organizm tolerował je dobrze .I chyba dlatego, że są one obrzydliwie wstrętne w smaku palenie rzuciłam po 2 tygodniach kuracji .Uważam, że skutecznie łagodzą objawy  abstynencyjne ,ale mimo wszystko potrzeba trochę silnej woli aby nie sięgnąć po papierosy .Namawiam Was do spróbowania tej metody rzucenia nałogu .Na moim przykładzie widać ,że nie każda forma Nikorete jest właśnie dla Ciebie ! POWODZENIA w próbach !!!

----------


## indoet93

Di bagian atas Anda

----------


## Andrzej61

Witam pomógł spray po 40-stu latach palenia już szusty miesią bez fajki dwa, trzy razy dziennie spray po jednej dawce wolę to niż papierosa

pozdr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilem ten srodek za 58 zl. Jak sie psika do japy to pali bo tam jest roztwor 10 % kwasu solnego. Fakt zeby przestac to silna wola najwazniejsza ale to mi pomoglo w 3 pierwszych dniach, zneutralizowalo slinotok na fajke. Wystarczy miec zajecie i nie myslec o fajce i po klopocie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja fakt faktem nie pale od wczoraj ale czeka mnie operacja wczoraj odebrałam wyniki i jest zle z moimi nadnerczami :/ ale pani doktor powiedziała ze musze rzucić juz teraz palenie papierosów bo to tylko pogarsza moj stan zdrowia.  A więc kupiłam dzisiaj gumy szczerze nie wiem czy one cos daja bo przed gunami rzulam zwykle gumy i taki sam rezultat po porostu mam cos w ustach  :Big Grin:  pozdrawiam trzymajcie się (paliłam 5 lat paczkę dziennie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W moim przypadku z jednego nałogu popadłem w drugi. Rzuciłem papierosy a uzależniłem się od gum które kosztują 15 zł za listek czyli tyle co paczka fajek.  Pocieszam się tylko tym, że zaoszczędzę zdrowia.


Ja też się uzależniłem i żuję te gumy już jakieś 10 lat. Jak ich braknie to idę do brata po papierosa bo nie mogę wytrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wielu nieudanych próbach znajomy polecił mi książkę. Allen Carr - Prosta metoda jak skutecznie rzucić palenie. Od razu mówię że nie ma tam słów typu palenie szkodzi zdrowiu itp bo to oczywiste. Allen stosuje podejście psychologiczne, pomaga w zrozumieniu nikotynowej pułapki i co najważniejsze, książka naprawdę działa. Byłam w szoku ale już po przeczytaniu ostatniej strony odechciało mi się, tak po prostu... Poza tym w trakcie czytania nie musisz od razu rzucić, to nie terapia szokowa. Gorąco polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja wam proponuje siegnąć po tabake. Nie dość że tania, starczy na długo to i skuteczna a co najlepsze bardzo przyjemna. Najlepiej zastąpić szlugi tabaką, a później rzucić tabake(jest o wiele łatwiej bo w przyjmowanych dawkach tabaki jest mniej nikotyny), lub jej nie rzucac, z pewnościa jest o wiele zdrowsza od fajek :Big Grin: (choc niepozbawiona wad) Polecam gawith, w moim przypadku najbardziej zaspokaja głód nikotynowy i nos nie dostaje jako "po dupie" :Big Grin:  jak np. w przypadku mocniejszych tabak jak red bull. Polecam sprobowac, koszt jednego opakowania to ok. 8.60 jak na dziś i wystarczy spokojnie na tydzien, dwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko uzależnia jak się stosuje używki. Nie palę już 17 lat. Paliłam dużo więc nicorette gumę kupiłam. Żułam powoli, delektując się nią.  Przyzwyczaiłam się do gumy, żując ją ponad pół roku i w ogóle nie paliłam. Następnie odrzuciłam  ją i kupiłam zwykłą gumę ORBIT miętową, do której też przywykłam, ale coraz mniej żułam. Od piętnastu lat jestem całkowicie WOLNA od fajek i gum. Warto rzucić fajki aby poczuć się czystym, mieć więcej kasy w portfelu i do siebie szacunek, że jest się wolnym! Życzę powodzenia w niejaraniu palaczom!

----------


## Michał Dmytrow

Działanie Nicoreta 4 mg jest tak mocne że nie polecam nikomu !! 
to jest za mocne 
Wali po głowie jakbym naćpał się nie wiem sam czym - a miałem doświadczenia z LSD i EXTASY 

Kompletnie odradzam - bo to kolejny silnie uzależniający narkotyk po którym nie da się wypić piwa . 

ZA MOCNE W DZIAŁANIU - to powinno być nielegalne ! 
Kto pali ten ciota. 

Wszystko. 
Miłego dnia.

----------

